# So I order a quarter pounder BTL at McDonald's the other day.



## calronmoonflower (Jan 20, 2014)

And I had to tell them the topping that go on it. It seems that they didn't bother to give them a list of the topping that go on their new quarter pound burgers.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 20, 2014)

I had to look that up. That is one vile burger. How many heart attacks did you have while eating it?


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 20, 2014)

Why go at MacDonald's to eat lettuce? It is like going a vegetarian restaurant to eat steak.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 20, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Why go at MacDonald's to eat lettuce? It is like going a vegetarian restaurant to eat steak.




I know, right?  Everyone knows you should go to McDonald's for the cardboard.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 20, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Why go at MacDonald's to eat lettuce? It is like going a vegetarian restaurant to eat steak.




Hey!  Don't poo on the man for trying to eat healthy!


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 20, 2014)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> I know, right?  Everyone knows you should go to McDonald's for the cardboard.



Soaked in grease and salt? Umm... Probably healthier with all those fibers cardboard has.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 20, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Hey!  Don't poo on the man for trying to eat healthy!



I'm more a philosopher, asking the important questions about people's behavior. 

Like why do I need so much TP after a #2?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 20, 2014)

goldomark said:


> I'm more a philosopher, asking the important questions about people's behavior.




I see.  Well then, please carry on, sir.  The world is better for all of those like you that ask the difficult questions.



> Like why do I need so much TP after a #2?




You need more fiber ... or a trim.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 20, 2014)

I eat more than emough fibers. I guess I should use some nair cream in there. It's been a while.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah, some manscaping may help a bit.


----------



## Tea He (Jan 20, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> You need more fiber ... or a trim.




tee hee


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 20, 2014)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> I know, right?  Everyone knows you should go to McDonald's for the cardboard.



I thought that was Taco Bell?


----------



## calronmoonflower (Jan 21, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I had to look that up. That is one vile burger. How many heart attacks did you have while eating it?



I don't have a heart, problem solved.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 21, 2014)

calronmoonflower said:


> I don't have a heart, problem solved.



Obviously not. I mean, by eating as poorly as you do, you are more likely to just have a large glob of cholesterol where a normal person would have a heart.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 24, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I had to look that up. That is one vile burger. How many heart attacks did you have while eating it?




That's tame. Apparently you've never met Carls Jr? Or Burger King? Their commercials might as well brag about all the heart problems their food will give you.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 25, 2014)

No, fortunately we don't have Carls Jr down here. Burger King, we have, but I don't eat there either. I'm sure their food is just as bad, or worse, than McDonald's. To tell you the truth, I don't even stop in a Burger King to use the restrooms. Every Burger King I've driven by looks cheap and dirty and just generally bad.


----------



## Derren (Jan 25, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> How many heart attacks did you have while eating it?




Wrong restaurant
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-7vF5nH3KB...ZEABBE/s1600/Heart+Attack+Grill+Signage+3.jpg


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2014)

In nashville here I have seen Krystals, white castle and Burger King. i don't step in any of them. I usually end up at subway. They have good wifi too.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 26, 2014)

Derren said:


> Wrong restaurant
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-7vF5nH3KB...ZEABBE/s1600/Heart+Attack+Grill+Signage+3.jpg



I find it funny that a place named the heart attack grill has a sign that says "Fun for kids too."


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 26, 2014)

Kids need to get their unhealthy eating habits from someone.


----------



## trappedslider (Jan 26, 2014)

hmmm die from eating a burger  or die from side effects of drinking..so many choices..now which is cheaper.....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2014)

I would remind you that a heart attack is reletively fast compared o the slow painful death of Sir Oasis of Liver[pool].


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 27, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> I would remind you that a heart attack is reletively fast compared o the slow painful death of Sir Oasis of Liver[pool].



There's a very easy way to avoid that. Don't be an alcoholic abusing liquor*. An occasional drink is fine. Abusing alcohol, much like abusing anything else, is going to end up badly. 


[sblock=*]I'm not suggesting that you are[/sblock]


----------



## trappedslider (Jan 27, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> I would remind you that a heart attack is reletively fast compared o the slow painful death of Sir Oasis of Liver[pool].



That's ONE of the many possible side effects....some of which are very sudden


----------



## The_Silversword (Jan 27, 2014)

The way I see it, you gonna die anyways, may as well have a good time before you go.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 27, 2014)

Space [redacted] doesn't want you to have fun.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 27, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Space [redacted] doesn't want you to have fun.




That's true.  Especially if you're [redacted].  It's a hard lesson to learn but if they'd just believed in the first place it wouldn't have happened.

Anyhoo, it seems to me people overemphasize quantity of life.  To me, quality is more important.  Obviously there's a balance but I can't personally see the point in making it to 90 while also not eating burgers and dessert items.  That ain't livin'.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 27, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> That's true.  Especially if you're [redacted].  It's a hard lesson to learn but if they'd just believed in the first place it wouldn't have happened.
> 
> Anyhoo, it seems to me people overemphasize quantity of life.  To me, quality is more important.  Obviously there's a balance but I can't personally see the point in making it to 90 while also not eating burgers and dessert items.  That ain't livin'.



That's true but I'd like to point out that McDonald's doesn't actually sell burgers.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 27, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> That's true but I'd like to point out that McDonald's doesn't actually sell burgers.




Point noted for truthiness.  Carry on.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> That's true but I'd like to point out that McDonald's doesn't actually sell burgers.




I know I will regret this, but what _DO_ they sell if they are not burgers?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 27, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> I know I will regret this, but what _DO_ they sell if they are not burgers?



They sell lies. Fat laden lies.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 27, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> They sell lies. Fat laden lies.



Disappointing. You could have done better.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> They sell lies. Fat laden lies.



 Well there is that.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 28, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Disappointing. You could have done better.



Its McDonald's, there is no need to try and do better.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2014)

In hindsight, I wonder if McD's might do better selling fat laden Fries instead of lies?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 28, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> In hindsight, I wonder if McD's might do better selling fat laden Fries instead of lies?



They sell fry shaped fat laden lies already. It seems to be a good business practice for them.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 28, 2014)

The fry is a lie.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2014)

I thought the cake was a lie?


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 28, 2014)

Times change.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't understand the hate directed at McDonald's. Granted, I rarely eat there nowadays*, but I've never had a bad meal from McDonald's. Their burgers are decent, (for what they are -- fast food), their breakfast is decent, (for fast food), I like their milkshakes, and I can even keep on a proper/good diet with their menu. McDonald's food doesn't taste like cardboard, and it's not especially bad health-wise.

* My not eating there in recent years has nothing to do with the menu/food. It's not even a conscious choice to stay away. Just that other options, (including cooking at home), have become more popular with my family.

Bullgrit


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 28, 2014)

Bullgrit said:


> I don't understand the hate directed at McDonald's. Granted, I rarely eat there nowadays*, but I've never had a bad meal from McDonald's. Their burgers are decent, (for what they are -- fast food), their breakfast is decent, (for fast food), I like their milkshakes, and I can even keep on a proper/good diet with their menu. McDonald's food doesn't taste like cardboard, and it's not especially bad health-wise.
> 
> * My not eating there in recent years has nothing to do with the menu/food. It's not even a conscious choice to stay away. Just that other options, (including cooking at home), have become more popular with my family.
> 
> Bullgrit




I got food poisoning from McDonald's once.  It was hella bad.  Other than that, they're a burger joint and, if you like burgers, odds are somewhere near you there's a burger joint that makes actual burgers.  Ketchup and mustard shouldn't go on a burger.  See, they're there to mask the poor flavor (or provide some depending upon what your tastebuds think) of the 'burger' you're eating.  If you've never eaten at a gourmet burger place I suggest you try it.  It should help understanding why some people give McDonald's and the rest the crap they do: If you're a burger joint that fails at burgering, well, you suck.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 28, 2014)

It is horrible process food. It has to be loaded with salt and sugar to taste something, and salty and sweet aren't the most nuanced of flavors. Frozen, washed with ammonia pink slime is not my idea of quality food.  

I think people think it taste good cause they haven't been exposed to quality unprocess food.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 28, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Other than that, they're a burger joint.




That's where the mistake is made. They are a *fast-food* joint with $1-5 burgers, not a burger joint. I agree with you regarding gourmet burger joints*, but those are typically $6-10 burgers. Very tasty burgers, but more than some are willing to spend regularly.


*I highly recommend Bulldogs in Grayslake, IL for those in the area.


----------



## Deset Gled (Jan 28, 2014)

goldomark said:


> I think people think it taste good cause they haven't been exposed to quality unprocess food.




It doesn't have to be a binary thing.  It's possible to enjoy luxury foods but still see the value of the processed stuff.  I've dined in some of the best restaurants in the world, but I still get occasional cravings for the most heavily processed meat I have ever eaten: the lovely chicken cosmo.  

As for McDonalds, I try to not eat there when I don't have to, but I have nothing against them.  I travel a decent amount for my job, and when I'm on the road I consider speed and simplicity of meals to be much more important than taste.  McDonald's is a convenient standby for something fast and cheap that can be eaten on the go, especially when you're in an area you don't know.  Nutritionally speaking, as long as you order properly it's going to be just and good/bad as most alternatives I could eat at while traveling.  Plus, the coffee is cheaper than Starbucks.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jan 28, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> They are a fast-food joint with $1-5 burgers, not a burger joint.



It's like hating a tabby because it's not a tiger. Or hating a Prius because it's not a Hummer. 

The Big Mac is a pretty good burger/sandwich, (though I think I've only ever had two). McDonald's french fries are damn addictive, (can't eat just one). I used to eat a double cheeseburger, (with just mustard and ketchup), at least once a week -- cheap and fast, for a poor high schooler and college student.

Bullgrit


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 28, 2014)

Deset Gled said:


> It doesn't have to be a binary thing.  It's possible to enjoy luxury foods but still see the value of the processed stuff.



Quality doesn't mean luxury. Home made burgers is more tasty than what McDonald's offer. Process food doesn't mean quality and certainly not taste. It means salty and sweet.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jan 28, 2014)

Deset Gled said:
			
		

> It's possible to enjoy luxury foods but still see the value of the processed stuff.



If everything short of luxury whatever was considered bad, 90% of what most people eat, wear, drive, etc. would be crap.

My kids like Moe's, and I find it perfectly acceptable fast food. But sure, I'd rather go to a more "authentic" Mexican eatery for my Mexican cuisine. But I wouldn't ever insult Moe's burritos -- they're decent for fast food.

Bullgrit


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 28, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> That's where the mistake is made. They are a *fast-food* joint with $1-5 burgers, not a burger joint. I agree with you regarding gourmet burger joints*, but those are typically $6-10 burgers. Very tasty burgers, but more than some are willing to spend regularly.
> 
> 
> *I highly recommend Bulldogs in Grayslake, IL for those in the area.




They principally make burgers and they principally do a bad job of it.  I don't know what else to call them if they're not a burger joint.  Fast food?  Sure.  But they're also a burger joint as evidenced by the fact that there've had 'over a billion sold'.  

It is possible, after all, for McDonald's to be more than one thing.  Their main product is something they do a damn poor job with.  That's my point.



Bullgrit said:


> It's like hating a tabby because it's not a tiger. Or hating a Prius because it's not a Hummer.
> 
> Bullgrit




No, it's not.  It's not hate, either.  It's simply recognizing that a business that specializes in a product doesn't make a quality product.  It's more like 'hating' Yugo for making a bleeptastic car.  They're a car joint that can't make a decent car.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 28, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> It's simply recognizing that a business that specializes in a product doesn't make a quality product.  It's more like 'hating' Yugo for making a bleeptastic car.  They're a car joint that can't make a decent car.




But McDonald's doesn't specialize in making burgers. They're specialization is getting food into your hands quickly and moving the line to serve as many people as they can.

Actual restaurants that specialize in making burgers make them fresh so you have to wait. They don't rush you out the door. They cook the meat as you desire, not one-well-done-serves-all.

No one's denying that McDonald's serves lots of burgers, I just would never call it their specialty, especially as someone who worked there long enough to know what aspects of the job the company deemed most important. And that was speed above all else.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 28, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> But McDonald's doesn't specialize in making burgers. They're specialization is getting food into your hands quickly and moving the line to serve as many people as they can.
> 
> Actual restaurants that specialize in making burgers make them fresh so you have to wait. They don't rush you out the door. They cook the meat as you desire, not one-well-done-serves-all.
> 
> No one's denying that McDonald's serves lots of burgers, I just would never call it their specialty, especially as someone who worked there long enough to know what aspects of the job the company deemed most important. And that was speed above all else.



And they use process food to do that. That helps with the low quality too.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 28, 2014)

goldomark said:


> And they use process food to do that. That helps with the low quality too.




Certainly. It also helps the low price. Even Bullgrit qualified his "good sandwich" with "for a fast food place." I don't think anyone here is trying to say McDonald's is the best (even amongst fast food restauarnts). I don't eat there much anymore, mainly because the fries are addictive and I have to avoid carbs like the plague.

You trade quality for price and convenience. I think 90% of adults who eat there understand this.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 28, 2014)

Of course, 80% of people know all statistics are made up.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 28, 2014)

Who used a statistic?


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm 90% sure someone used one.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 28, 2014)

Statistic n. - a fact or piece of data from a study of a large quantity of numerical data.

Since "I think" denotes that the following text is an opinion, I am 100% certain I didn't use a statistic. Maybe my 90% was too optimistic.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jan 28, 2014)

> But McDonald's doesn't specialize in making burgers. They're specialization is getting food into your hands quickly and moving the line to serve as many people as they can.



Interesting note:
I just went to the website, and counted:

Burgers: 14
Chicken sandwiches: 11
Wraps: 15
Salads: 7
Breakfast sandwiches: 15
Coffees: 13

Calling McDonald's a burger place is like calling Wal-Mart a clothes place.

Bullgrit


----------



## Deset Gled (Jan 28, 2014)

Bullgrit said:


> Interesting note:
> I just went to the website, and counted:
> 
> [food]




There are also about 300 McDonald's in India, where no beef is served at all.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 28, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> I thought the cake was a lie?



It's McDonald's, so it's more like the apple pie is a lie.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 28, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Statistic n. - a fact or piece of data from a study of a large quantity of numerical data.



How large does the quantity of numerical data have to be to qualify as a statistic?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 28, 2014)

Deset Gled said:


> There are also about 300 McDonald's in India, where no beef is served at all.



More proof McDonald's doesn't make burgers.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 28, 2014)

Bullgrit said:


> Interesting note:
> I just went to the website, and counted:
> 
> Burgers: 14
> ...



McDonald's did start out as a burger place. They still have that association, and while mcDonald's has expanded its menu options, it hasn't publicly tried to change the perception that it is a burger place (even though it doesn't actually make burgers).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> That's where the mistake is made. They are a *fast-food* joint with $1-5 burgers, not a burger joint._* I agree with you regarding gourmet burger joints*_*, but those are typically $6-10 burgers. Very tasty burgers, but more than some are willing to spend regularly.
> *I highly recommend Bulldogs in Grayslake, IL for those in the area.




I like burgers made in my favorite resturant:_* MY KITCHEN*_



Bullgrit said:


> It's like hating a tabby because it's not a tiger*. Or hating a Prius because it's not a Hummer. *
> Bullgrit



But, but, A prius_* ISN'T*_  a hummer!!!



goldomark said:


> Of course, 80% of people know all statistics are made up.



What about the other 20 percent?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> It's McDonald's, so it's more like the apple pie is a lie.




NNNNnnoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 29, 2014)

Bullgrit said:


> Interesting note:
> I just went to the website, and counted:
> 
> Burgers: 14
> ...



Depends on the shares of product sold burgers represent.

If 75% of products sold everyday are burgers, well, you got yourself a burger place.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 29, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Statistic n. - a fact or piece of data from a study of a large quantity of numerical data.
> 
> Since "I think" denotes that the following text is an opinion, I am 100% certain I didn't use a statistic. Maybe my 90% was too optimistic.



Oh, well then what you think doesn't really matter.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 29, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Oh, well then what you think doesn't really matter.




True, but I figured I throw my match on the bonfire of inanity.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 29, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> How large does the quantity of numerical data have to be to qualify as a statistic?




Certainly more than my lone non-statistical personal opinion.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 29, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> I like burgers made in my favorite resturant:_* MY KITCHEN*_




No foolin'? My wife's a trained chef, of course we both prefer her homemade burgers. But we're not always home and don't always have the time. Like I said, you trade quality for convenience.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 29, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Certainly more than my lone non-statistical personal opinion.



How much more? One opinion more? Two opinions more?


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 29, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> How much more? One opinion more? Two opinions more?




Exactly 41 more.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 29, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Exactly 41 more.



41? That's an odd number. Why not 42? 42 is a much better number.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 29, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> 41? That's an odd number.




Ah, I see you passed 1st-grade math. Good job. Gold Star!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 29, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Ah, I see you passed 1st-grade math. Good job. Gold Star!



That doesn't answer the question, and why a gold star? Why not something else? You know, something I would actually like?


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 29, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Why not 42?




I'll answer you with a word problem. If I have 1 opinion and 41 others give their opinion, how many opinions do we have?

Answer this and you get another gold star! Why gold stars? Because they were on the discount rack at the teacher's supply store. Seems there's not as much of a rush on them nowadays.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 29, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> I'll answer you with a word problem. If I have 1 opinion and 41 others give their opinion, how many opinions do we have?
> 
> Answer this and you get another gold star! Why gold stars? Because they were on the discount rack at the teacher's supply store. Seems there's not as much of a rush on them nowadays.



Gold stars do not reinforce my behavior. As such, you will have to find something else in order for me to answer your problem.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 29, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Gold stars do not reinforce my behavior. As such, you will have to find something else in order for me to answer your problem.




Who says I was trying to reinforce your behavior? And who says I want you to answer my problem? You got the answer to your question once you figure out simple addition. That should be reward enough, no more gold stars for you!


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 29, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> But McDonald's doesn't specialize in making burgers. They're specialization is getting food into your hands quickly and moving the line to serve as many people as they can.
> 
> Actual restaurants that specialize in making burgers make them fresh so you have to wait. They don't rush you out the door. They cook the meat as you desire, not one-well-done-serves-all.
> 
> No one's denying that McDonald's serves lots of burgers, I just would never call it their specialty, especially as someone who worked there long enough to know what aspects of the job the company deemed most important. And that was speed above all else.




Their product, though, is not speed; it's burgers.  They can be a burger joint and a fast food place at the same time - and that's what they do.  They just don't do it well.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 29, 2014)

Bullgrit said:


> Interesting note:
> I just went to the website, and counted:
> 
> Burgers: 14
> ...




Not at all.  Did you happen to look at any gourmet burger restaurant menus?  The one nearest me - The Rail - actually offers more non-burger menu items than it does burgers.  It looks like I'm still as right as ever.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 29, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Their product, though, is not speed; it's burgers.  They can be a burger joint and a fast food place at the same time - and that's what they do.  They just don't do it well.




Yes, they make burgers. Yes, they specialized in burgers when they opened. Those original burgers were probably much greater in quality than those today. That's mainly because they no longer *specialize* in burger-making. They are now a place to get breakfast, coffee, ice cream, burgers, wraps, chicken, and salads and get it fast for when you're on the go. They specifically design their in-store seating to be uncomfortable so you don't want to stay there. The corporate mantra is speed. They don't measure employee's success on the quality of product the put out, but instead on how fast they move you through the line.

And their product is a service, not the food, just like every restaurant. A great burger place specializes in producing the highest quality burgers they can. McDonalds specializes in value and speed.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 29, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Yes, they make burgers. Yes, they specialized in burgers when they opened. Those original burgers were probably much greater in quality than those today. That's mainly because they no longer *specialize* in burger-making. They are now a place to get breakfast, coffee, ice cream, burgers, wraps, chicken, and salads and get it fast for when you're on the go. They specifically design their in-store seating to be uncomfortable so you don't want to stay there. The corporate mantra is speed. They don't measure employee's success on the quality of product the put out, but instead on how fast they move you through the line.
> 
> And their product is a service, not the food, just like every restaurant. A great burger place specializes in producing the highest quality burgers they can. McDonalds specializes in value and speed.




You can't eat value and speed.  I wonder, then, what people go to McDonald's for.  The burgers, mayhap?  I wonder ...


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 29, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Who says I was trying to reinforce your behavior?



There would be no other purpose to providing a gold star contingent on answering your question.


> And who says I want you to answer my problem?



You posted the question. It would be odd to post question on a forum that you do not want answered.


> You got the answer to your question once you figure out simple addition.



You're assuming that I calculated the answer. 


> That should be reward enough, no more gold stars for you!



It isn't. I prefer money.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 29, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> McDonalds specializes in value and speed.



I have to say, they fail at both. The food is overpriced for what they give you. 

As for the burgers they first made when they got started, I'm not sure they would be better. Food regulations were far worse in those days.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 29, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> You can't eat value and speed.  I wonder, then, what people go to McDonald's for.  The burgers, mayhap?  I wonder ...




They could buy those at the grocery store and make them themselves. What you're paying for is service. You are paying someone to make that burger for you. And what you are taxed for is service (in states where tax on food and non-food items vary).



Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I have to say, they fail at both. The food is overpriced for what they give you.




This I can agree with.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 29, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> They could buy those at the grocery store and make them themselves. What you're paying for is service. You are paying someone to make that burger for you. And what you are taxed for is service (in states where tax on food and non-food items vary).




What are you paying them to make for you?  Oh yeah, burgers.  Almost forgot there for a second.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 29, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> What are you paying them to make for you?  Oh yeah, burgers.  Almost forgot there for a second.




The majority of people I see there are buying coffee. I go for the filet-o-fish and my younger son goes for the chicken nuggets. Round and Round...


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 29, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> This I can agree with.



Good,now let's go burn down a few McDonald's, hold hands and sing a smexy song.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 29, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> The majority of people I see there are buying coffee. I go for the filet-o-fish and my younger son goes for the chicken nuggets. Round and Round...




And what's the plural of anecdote?  Oh yeah, burger.  Wait ...

But anyhoo, they had signs that said 'over a billion sold'.  What have they sold over a billion of _and _decided to make that part of their marketing?  Let's go to the board:

Coffee: Survey says!  Bzzzzzzz!
Nuggets: Survey says!  Bzzzzzz!

Uh oh, only one more X before you have to pass.  Now let's think this though carefully ... what has McDonald's sold more than a billion of and were proud enough of that to make it part of their marketing?

...
...

Burgers? ... Survey says!  Dingdingding!

ZB's right again!  The crowd goes wild!  Aaaaaahaa!  Ahhhhh!! Ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2014)

Wait! I know the answer! its 42! 42 is the answer to life, the universe, to everything! yes? A 2 kilogram gold ingot for me?Yes??


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 29, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> But anyhoo, they had signs that said 'over a billion sold'.  What have they sold over a billion of _and _decided to make that part of their marketing?  Let's go to the board:
> 
> Coffee: Survey says!  Bzzzzzzz!
> Nuggets: Survey says!  Bzzzzzz!
> ...




'Over a billion _served_' does refer to hamburger patties (so two if you order a Big Mac). But that is more of a tradition carried on their signs than an actual current marketing push. You could tell because once they hit a billion they didn't bother to keep counting. They changed their focus at that point and have left burgers as a mention to nostalgia on their signs ever since.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 29, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Wait! I know the answer! its 42! 42 is the answer to life, the universe, to everything! yes? A 2 kilogram gold ingot for me?Yes??



Yes, you are correct, sir. I'm glad someone got the reference.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 29, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Yes, you are correct, sir. I'm glad someone got the reference.




I *made* the reference (in this thread), not my fault it whizzed over your head.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2014)

I am at a Subway and had to work hard to not laugh too loud when I read it.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 29, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> I *made* the reference (in this thread), not my fault it whizzed over your head.



It was made before your post.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jan 29, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> The majority of people I see there are buying coffee. I go for the filet-o-fish and my younger son goes for the chicken nuggets. Round and Round...



I doubt many people think of going to McDonald's to "get a burger"; I think most people go to McDonald's to get cheap, fast food. When I crave "a burger," I don't think of McDonald's. But when I need a quick drive-through, I think of McDonald's, and I might even get a burger from there at that time. But, actually, I'll more likely get a McFlurry 

Bullgrit


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 29, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> It was made before your post.






Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Exactly 41 more.




Here's the 42 reference that crop-dusted your head.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 29, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Here's the 42 reference that crop-dusted your head.



That's your post. It was made before that. Derp.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 29, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> That's your post. It was made before that. Derp.




Not in this thread. Not without pics.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 29, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Not in this thread.



Yes.







> Not without pics.



Why are pics required?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 29, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> 'Over a billion _served_' does refer to hamburger patties (so two if you order a Big Mac). But that is more of a tradition carried on their signs than an actual current marketing push. You could tell because once they hit a billion they didn't bother to keep counting. They changed their focus at that point and have left burgers as a mention to nostalgia on their signs ever since.




What a ... convenient interpretation.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 29, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> What a ... convenient interpretation.




That comes from internal corporate dialog, not a personal interpretation. How many TV or radio ads do you see using the outdated 'Over a billion served' tagline? I hear alot of McCafe commercials. There's the 'I'm loving it' spots. But no active advertising around 'Over a billion served', wonder why that is? Becasue it's about as relevant as 'I like Ike.'


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2014)

Bullgrit said:


> I doubt many people think of going to McDonald's to "get a burger" Bullgrit




When I want to get a burger I go to wendy's or shoney's


----------



## Bullgrit (Jan 29, 2014)

Scott Dewar said:
			
		

> When I want to get a burger I go to wendy's or shoney's



Shoney's? Wow, I haven't been in a Shoney's in years, and I wouldn't ever have thought of that for a burger. Aren't they more of a "blue plate diner" kind of place? Wendy's burgers are decent, again, for fast food. (Hot and juicy  Five Guys has great burgers. (Hotter and juicier 

Bullgrit


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 29, 2014)

Bullgrit said:


> Shoney's? Wow, I haven't been in a Shoney's in years, and I wouldn't ever have thought of that for a burger. Aren't they more of a "blue plate diner" kind of place? Wendy's burgers are decent, again, for fast food. (Hot and juicy  Five Guys has great burgers. (Hotter and juicier
> 
> Bullgrit




Five Guys is good, but I always break and order a "small fry." Then they fill my bag with a pound of fries that I don't have the willpower to stop eating.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2014)

No 5 guys within walking distance in Nashville, I use to work in a Shoney's in Columbia mo. years ago.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 30, 2014)

Bullgrit said:


> I doubt many people think of going to McDonald's to "get a burger"



I would disagree. In 2011 McDonald's sold 75 hamburgers every second. Now if you want to say that people go to McDonald's to get a quick burger, while I disagree that McDonald's makes burgers, I could agree with that.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2014)

By the way there is a rumor that Mc D's is changing from beef to homicidal squarrls.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 30, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> By the way there is a rumor that Mc D's is changing from beef to homicidal squarrls.



That would be a significant improvement on the meat they currently use.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 30, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> By the way there is a rumor that Mc D's is changing from beef to homicidal squarrls.




Ooh, a line of mini-sliders?


----------



## Bullgrit (Jan 30, 2014)

McDonald's wants to sell the coffee 'gold standard'

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2014...to-sell-coffee-gold-standard/?intcmp=HPBucket

Bullgrit


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 30, 2014)

Bullgrit said:


> McDonald's wants to sell the coffee 'gold standard'
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2014...to-sell-coffee-gold-standard/?intcmp=HPBucket
> 
> Bullgrit



Considering they can't make a good, or even fair, cup of regular coffee without burning it, I'm not very optimistic that McDonal's can sell 'gold standard' coffee. Hell, I doubt they could even get bronze standard.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 30, 2014)

Maybe people will get golden burns from the coffee.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 30, 2014)

Maybe that's what they meant?


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 30, 2014)

McPeople extra crispy. Not very healthy considering how fat people who eat at McDonald's are.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 30, 2014)

goldomark said:


> McPeople extra crispy. Not very healthy considering how fat people who eat at McDonald's are.




Except for the teacher that _lost_ weight eating there. Or all of the other people that fall outside your overgeneralization. Or people that eat there occasionally as a guilty pleasure, but otherwise follow a healthy diet. Or people that make healthier choices when they do eat there. Or... OK I'll stop.

It certainly is _easier_ to get fat eating at a fast food place, but it is no foregone conclusion.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 30, 2014)

Why do you get so emotional over a joke? Do you have weight problems?


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 30, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Why do you get so emotional over a joke?




I blame it on Bovine Growth Hormones.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 30, 2014)

goldomark said:


> McPeople extra crispy. Not very healthy considering how fat people who eat at McDonald's are.



[sblock=Lies!]



[/sblock]


----------



## Bullgrit (Jan 30, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Except for the teacher that lost weight eating there. Or all of the other people that fall outside your overgeneralization. Or people that eat there occasionally as a guilty pleasure, but otherwise follow a healthy diet. Or people that make healthier choices when they do eat there. Or... OK I'll stop.
> 
> It certainly is easier to get fat eating at a fast food place, but it is no foregone conclusion.



I've looked extensively at McDonald's nutrition info, and I'm surprised at how non-bad their food is compared to the negative hype people give it. Hell, an egg McMuffin is only 290 calories -- equal to most bagels. A *Big Mac* is only 550 calories; add a small order of fries, and the meal is a total of 780 calories. Not bad for a main meal.



			
				Harley Pasternak: Can You Lose Weight Eating Fast Food? said:
			
		

> http://greatideas.people.com/2014/01/08/harley-pasternak-fast-food-mcdonalds-diet-weight-loss/
> 
> McDONALD’S
> 
> ...




Go to a "sit down" restaurant and have a *salad* -- you can easily consume 800+ calories from that choice that sounds like a diet food.

I'd say it's easy to loose weight eating at McDonald's if one actually pays attention and tries. It's all the ignorant, lazy slobs who can get fat *anywhere* who claim it's some restaurant's fault. I know many people who drink 500+ calories a day just from sodas or coffees -- that's a pound of fat weight (3500 calories) per week just from liquids.

Bullgrit


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 30, 2014)

It is not just calorie counting that matters, but where the calories come from. Protean, fat or carbohydrate? Also, which kind of fats or carbhydrate you eat matter, plus the fiber content and that is not going into nutritional value of McFood.

So yeah, just mentioning calories doesn't mean much.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 30, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> I blame it on Bovine Growth Hormones.



Go vegan and do yoga.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 30, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Go vegan and do yoga.




Telling me to eat _stuff_ and die isn't very nice.





*Mod Note:*  Language!  ~Umbran


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 30, 2014)

Telling you to not eat meat and go in a class with half dress stretching women is not nice?


----------



## Bullgrit (Jan 30, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Telling me to eat stuff and die isn't very nice.



OK, that made me literally laugh out loud!

Bullgrit


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 30, 2014)

Bullgrit said:


> A *Big Mac* is only 550 calories; add a small order of fries, and the meal is a total of 780 calories. Not bad for a main meal.



True, but of those 550 calories for a Big Mac, 260 are from fat. The small fries are 230 calories, 100 which are from fat. That 360 calories from fat for one meal. 

-McDonald's Nutrition link- 




> I'd say it's easy to loose weight eating at McDonald's if one actually pays attention and tries. It's all the ignorant, lazy slobs who can get fat *anywhere* who claim it's some restaurant's fault. I know many people who drink 500+ calories a day just from sodas or coffees -- that's a pound of fat weight (3500 calories) per week just from liquids.
> 
> Bullgrit



You know, I agree with you on that. While McDonald's still makes terrible food that isn't healthy, they don't hold people down and force them to eat it. People are lazy and would rather get some cheap, terrible, fat laden meal than make something healthy themselves. There are plenty of recopies for meals and snacks that are health and nutritious, and they are more filling and taste far better than the garbage you get at McDonald's and other  fast food restaurants. They are also cheap to make. Hell, it's cheaper to make food at home than buying it at McDonald's.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2014)

It truly is all about the choices: getting a small fry instead of a super size fry for example.

On an aside, name this movie I quote here [I can't remember where it is from exactly]: " . . . . . they call it fast food because it brings you to a fast death . . . . ."


----------

